
JQuery iPod-style Drilldown Menu - chaostheory
http://www.filamentgroup.com/lab/jquery_ipod_style_drilldown_menu/
======
tlrobinson
I found it sort of confusing and hard to navigate.

------
bouncingsoul
iPod navigation is great for displaying lists on devices with small, low-
resolution screens and limited input. Using that system in a place without
those limitations does nothing but make navigation harder because it's
artificially hiding and limiting the amount of information visible.

------
mattmaroon
That's much less intuitive on the web than it is on the iPod.

------
truebosko
Very cool yes, but as tlrobison said, very hard to navigate.

